# butter coconut



## see (May 10, 2011)

are there any essential oils that have a buttery, coconut, or similar smell?  not looking for exact, but something in that range.

thanks


----------



## Catmehndi (May 10, 2011)

Can't think of any - most EOs fall under citrus, floral, woods, oriental, spice, herbaceous or medicinal. I don't see coconut falling under any of them...went through our list and couldn't find anything even close. Sorry!


----------



## see (May 11, 2011)

hey thanks for the reply. i was hoping there was a herb that might have a somewhat buttery smell.   ive been searching but only found one that said it had a background nutty smell..  of course i didnt write down the name.  :? 

maybe someone will post an idea. 

peace


----------



## my2scents (May 14, 2011)

what about a buttered popcorn scent? mixed with Coconut? 
I dunno just a thought


----------



## Tabitha (May 14, 2011)

The OP is looking for EOs.


----------



## Lindy (May 15, 2011)

I can't think of anything that is coconuty, creamy either in an EO.

I do think you're going to have to go into an FO for that...


----------



## soapbuddy (May 15, 2011)

I can't think of any EO's that would smell like that.


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2011)

i keep seeing people say that there is a coconut essential oil. im almost starting to believe it! where are they getting this from!


----------



## Lindy (May 18, 2011)

I think it's people mistaking Coconut Oil for Coconut Essential oil.


----------

